

Researchers discover how to conduct first test of ‘untestable’ string theory - andreiursan
http://www3.imperial.ac.uk/newsandeventspggrp/imperialcollege/newssummary/news_1-9-2010-12-30-3

======
andreiursan
it also talks about - 4. Qubit (quantum bit) entanglement

